# Northern Italy Show



## tarantulabarn

Right, finally got round to sorting the Northern Italy show, having worked every scenario and asking passengers what they want we have decided the following rather than have a 2 day drive each way..

This is the show link which includes a full sellers list

http://www.nirm.it/

Easyjet do flights to Milan for around £65
http://www.easyjet.com/EN/Booking.mvc
The Mercure hotel have triple rooms for around £75 (£25 each)
Grand Hotel 
http://www.mercure.com/gb/reservation/liste_hotels.shtml

We will meet everyone at the show and courier your purchases to your door for £75, This is for a hand to hand delivery with full satellite tracking and in van internet with regular updates, with strategic drop off points around the UK, heat cables and mats and full temperature control, 2 hourly welfare checks and run logs which you get a copy of. Approximate delivery times can be given nearer the time

Basically just over £160 gets you a full day in Milan, a full day at the show, 2 nights hotel, return flights and a courier for your purchases to your door

How it will work…

You book your flights and hotel online, once confirmed book us to courier your Purchases

We will meet everyone in the Mercure on the Friday night before having a nice relaxed evening before the show
After the show we all meet up, the same as in Hamm, packing will commence and run sheets compiled, You go off to the hotel or spend the evening visiting Milan while we set off, we expect to arrive back in the UK sometime late on Sunday and commence deliveries straight away.

All I will ask is if averone that is interested could email me at [email protected] so I can keep tabs on how many are going, just so we don’t overbook the courier run and I am still talking to the organisers about discounted tickets and early entry trader passes


----------



## Athravan

I might be blind but I can't see any seller information or even a date on that website, is it just one page of writing in Italian or is it just me?

Definitely sounds interesting, I always fancied going to Milan and a good excuse to do it!


----------



## tarantulabarn

i will contact the organiser and get a list


----------



## tarantulabarn

Right i now have the list which includes email and website addresses

It is 53 pages so i cannot post it here if you want a copy email me at [email protected]


----------



## tarantulabarn

Tav
N° 1​Fasmidi​*Nome:* Marco Salemi
*Città:* 
*Stato:* 
*Telefono:* Cell.335-6868234
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.fasmidi.it*​Tav
N° 2​De Michele Domenico​*Nome:* Domenico De Michele
*Città:* Cherasco (cn)
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 347 2416965
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 3​G.E.M. Gruppo Erpetologico Modenese​*Nome:* FRANCESCO MADARO
*Città:* Formigine Modena
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 338-2563871
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 4​FRANCESCO MADARO​*Nome:* FRANCESCO MADARO
*Città:* Formigine Modena
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 338-2563871
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 5​FRANCESCO MADARO​*Nome:* FRANCESCO MADARO
*Città:* Formigine Modena
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 338-2563871
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 6​FRANCESCO MADARO​*Nome:* FRANCESCO MADARO
*Città:* Formigine Modena
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 338-2563871
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 7​Azienda Natura Viva​*Nome:* Roberto Baccin
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0424/566081
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.aziendanaturaviva.it/*​Tav
N° 8​Azienda Natura Viva​*Nome:* Roberto Baccin
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0424/566081
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.aziendanaturaviva.it/*​Tav
N° 9​Azienda Natura Viva​*Nome:* Roberto Baccin
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0424/566081
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.aziendanaturaviva.it/*​Tav
N° 10​Azienda Natura Viva​*Nome:* Roberto Baccin
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0424/566081
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.aziendanaturaviva.it/*​Tav
N° 11​Azienda Natura Viva​*Nome:* Roberto Baccin
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0424/566081
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.aziendanaturaviva.it/*​Tav
N° 12​Azienda Natura Viva​*Nome:* Roberto Baccin
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0424/566081
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.aziendanaturaviva.it/*​Tav
N° 13​Azienda Natura Viva​*Nome:* Roberto Baccin
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0424/566081
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.aziendanaturaviva.it/*​Tav
N° 14​Ashuafarm​*Nome:* Fabrizio Belfiglio
*Città:* 
*Stato:* 
*Telefono:* 3475874572
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 15​TESTUDO EDIZIONI​*Nome:* Matteo Dovesi
*Città:* 
*Stato:* 
*Telefono:* 338-8946127
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 16​TESTUDO EDIZIONI​*Nome:* Matteo Dovesi
*Città:* 
*Stato:* 
*Telefono:* 338-8946127
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 17​PIANETA RETTILE​*Nome:* Enrico Pezzi
*Città:* Lugo-ravenna
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 338/4456187
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.pianetarettile.com*​Tav
N° 18​PIANETA RETTILE​*Nome:* Enrico Pezzi
*Città:* Lugo-ravenna
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 338/4456187
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.pianetarettile.com*​Tav
N° 19​PIANETA RETTILE​*Nome:* Enrico Pezzi
*Città:* Lugo-ravenna
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 338/4456187
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.pianetarettile.com*​Tav
N° 20​PIANETA RETTILE​*Nome:* Enrico Pezzi
*Città:* Lugo-ravenna
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 338/4456187
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.pianetarettile.com*​Tav
N° 21​Rettili Nord Est​*Nome:* Lucio Orsini
*Città:* Trieste
*Stato:* IT
*Telefono:* +39 320 3499680
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.rettilinordest.it*​Tav
N° 22​GIOVANNI VALENTE​*Nome:* GIOVANNI VALENTE
*Città:* 
*Stato:* 
*Telefono:* 0376780257
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 23​Eric Buttignon​*Nome:* Eric Buttignon
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3406942713
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 24​GC Reptiles​*Nome:* Giuseppe Latella
*Città:* Reggio Calabria
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.gcreptiles.it/*​Tav
N° 25​Andrew Python​*Nome:* Andrea Martin
*Città:* Padova
*Stato:* Italy
*Telefono:* 3333644148
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.andrewpython.com*​Tav
N° 26​Trend.srl​*Nome:* 
*Città:* Padova
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* ​Tav
N° 27​A.P.A.E.​*Nome:* Mauro Ghidotti
*Città:* Padova
*Stato:* Italy
*Telefono:* 3333644148
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.apae.it*​Tav
N° 28​A.P.A.E.​*Nome:* Mauro Ghidotti
*Città:* Padova
*Stato:* Italy
*Telefono:* 3333644148
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.apae.it*​Tav
N° 29​Daniele D'Agostino​*Nome:* Daniele D'Agostino
*Città:* Novoli
*Stato:* Italia


----------



## tarantulabarn

*Telefono:* 347 4825864
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 30​Ashuafarm​*Nome:* Fabrizio Belfiglio
*Città:* Vasto
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3475874572
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.ashuafarm.it*​Tav
N° 31​Ashuafarm​*Nome:* Fabrizio Belfiglio
*Città:* Vasto
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3475874572
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.ashuafarm.it*​Tav
N° 32​Massimo Castelli​*Nome:* Massimo Castelli
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* ​Tav
N° 33​Joker's Snakes​*Nome:* Ramon Dedor
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* ​Tav
N° 34​Boa Constrictors & Co.​*Nome:* Roberto Rondelli
*Città:* Budrio (BO)
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 348 7366 690
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 35​Simone Santini​*Nome:* Simone Santini
*Città:* Roma
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* ​Tav
N° 36​Herprofessional​*Nome:* Cristiano Fiorentino
*Città:* Roma
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* 
*Sito:* *http://www.herprofessional.it*​Tav
N° 37​Herprofessional​*Nome:* Cristiano Fiorentino
*Città:* Roma
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* 
*Sito:* *http://www.herprofessional.it*​Tav
N° 38​Pogonavitticepsmorph​*Nome:* Fabio Iorio
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* +393392843356
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.pogonavitticepsmorph.com*​Tav
N° 39​Daniele D'Agostino​*Nome:* Daniele D'Agostino
*Città:* Lecce
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 347 4825864
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 40​Kósa Gábor​*Nome:* Kósa Gábor
*Città:* Kecskemét
*Stato:* Hungary
*Telefono:* +36/203222752
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 41​Kósa Gábor​*Nome:* Kósa Gábor
*Città:* Kecskemét
*Stato:* Hungary
*Telefono:* +36/203222752
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 42​Kósa Gábor​*Nome:* Kósa Gábor
*Città:* Kecskemét
*Stato:* Hungary
*Telefono:* +36/203222752
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 43​Kósa Gábor​*Nome:* Kósa Gábor
*Città:* Kecskemét
*Stato:* Hungary
*Telefono:* +36/203222752
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 44​Kósa Gábor​*Nome:* Kósa Gábor
*Città:* Kecskemét
*Stato:* Hungary
*Telefono:* +36/203222752
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 45​Kósa Gábor​*Nome:* Kósa Gábor
*Città:* Kecskemét
*Stato:* Hungary
*Telefono:* +36/203222752
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 46​Kósa Gábor​*Nome:* Kósa Gábor
*Città:* Kecskemét
*Stato:* Hungary
*Telefono:* +36/203222752
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 47​Kósa Gábor​*Nome:* Kósa Gábor
*Città:* Kecskemét
*Stato:* Hungary
*Telefono:* +36/203222752
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 48​Kósa Gábor​*Nome:* Kósa Gábor
*Città:* Kecskemét
*Stato:* Hungary
*Telefono:* +36/203222752
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 49​Kósa Gábor​*Nome:* Kósa Gábor
*Città:* Kecskemét
*Stato:* Hungary
*Telefono:* +36/203222752
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 50​Rettil Jungle​*Nome:* Cinzia Marchi
*Città:* Milano
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0267170509
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.rettiljungle.com*​Tav
N° 51​Rettil Jungle​*Nome:* Cinzia Marchi
*Città:* Milano
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0267170509
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.rettiljungle.com*​Tav
N° 52​Rettil Jungle​*Nome:* Cinzia Marchi
*Città:* Milano
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0267170509
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.rettiljungle.com*​Tav
N° 53​Rettil Jungle​*Nome:* Cinzia Marchi
*Città:* Milano
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0267170509
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.rettiljungle.com*​Tav
N° 54​Stradoni​*Nome:* Stradoni -
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3482815090
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 55​TESTUDO EDIZIONI​*Nome:* Matteo Dovesi
*Città:* 
*Stato:* 
*Telefono:* 338-8946127
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 56​Pitoon Ekarintaragun​*Nome:* Pitoon Ekarintaragun
*Città:* Rosa`
*Stato:* Vicenza
*Telefono:* 3483271922
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.unitedherps.com*​Tav
N° 57​Pitoon Ekarintaragun​*Nome:* Pitoon Ekarintaragun
*Città:* Rosa`
*Stato:* Vicenza
*Telefono:* 3483271922
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.unitedherps.com*​Tav
N° 58​TESTUDO EDIZIONI​*Nome:* Matteo Dovesi
*Città:* 
*Stato:* 
*Telefono:* 338-8946127
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 59


----------



## tarantulabarn

​Easy Herp​*Nome:* Adriano Susca
*Città:* -
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3477044367
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.easyherp.com*​Tav
N° 60​Miklos Keitz​*Nome:* Miklos Keitz
*Città:* Pecs
*Stato:* Ungheria
*Telefono:* 0036703689644
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 61​Miklos Keitz​*Nome:* Miklos Keitz
*Città:* Pecs
*Stato:* Ungheria
*Telefono:* 0036703689644
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 62​Miklos Keitz​*Nome:* Miklos Keitz
*Città:* Pecs
*Stato:* Ungheria
*Telefono:* 0036703689644
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 63​Miklos Keitz​*Nome:* Miklos Keitz
*Città:* Pecs
*Stato:* Ungheria
*Telefono:* 0036703689644
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 64​Gergo Csecsei​*Nome:* Gergo Csecsei
*Città:* Pecs
*Stato:* Ungheria
*Telefono:* 0036702854048
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 65​Gergo Csecsei​*Nome:* Gergo Csecsei
*Città:* Pecs
*Stato:* Ungheria
*Telefono:* 0036702854048
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 66​Thayeri.de​*Nome:* Alexander Weigelt
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Germania
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.thayeri.de*​Tav
N° 67​Serpeallegra​*Nome:* Mario Pizzulo
*Città:* Brescia
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3922580789
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 68​Fabrizio Di Leo​*Nome:* Fabrizio Di Leo
*Città:* Milano
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3661570402
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 69​TreSAN-snakes​*Nome:* Andrea Casagrande
*Città:* Recanati
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 071981143
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.3san.it*​Tav
N° 70​AlbinoHognose​*Nome:* Michael Klumpers
*Città:* Etten-Leur
*Stato:* Holland
*Telefono:* 0031 76 5139379
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.albinohognose.nl*​Tav
N° 71​AlbinoHognose​*Nome:* Michael Klumpers
*Città:* Etten-Leur
*Stato:* Holland
*Telefono:* 0031 76 5139379
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.albinohognose.nl*​Tav
N° 72​Filippo Tosano​*Nome:* Filippo Tosano
*Città:* Cerea (VR)
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3484014074
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 73​Filippo Tosano​*Nome:* Filippo Tosano
*Città:* Cerea (VR)
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3484014074
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 74​Boaline​*Nome:* Enrico Marconato
*Città:* Istrana
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.boaline.it*​Tav
N° 75​Boaline​*Nome:* Enrico Marconato
*Città:* Istrana
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.boaline.it*​Tav
N° 76​Boaline​*Nome:* Enrico Marconato
*Città:* Istrana
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.boaline.it*​Tav
N° 77​Mazzarino Francesca​*Nome:* Francesca Mazzarino
*Città:* -
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 78​Boaline​*Nome:* Enrico Marconato
*Città:* Istrana
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.boaline.it*​Tav
N° 79​Boaline​*Nome:* Enrico Marconato
*Città:* Istrana
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.boaline.it*​Tav
N° 80​Boaline​*Nome:* Enrico Marconato
*Città:* Istrana
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.boaline.it*​Tav
N° 81​Boaline​*Nome:* Enrico Marconato
*Città:* Istrana
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.boaline.it*​Tav
N° 82​Boaline​*Nome:* Enrico Marconato
*Città:* Istrana
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.boaline.it*​Tav
N° 83​Gady Gady​*Nome:* Lukasz Sulowski
*Città:* Krakow
*Stato:* Polonia
*Telefono:* 0048500013313
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.gady-gady.pl*​Tav
N° 84​Gady Gady​*Nome:* Lukasz Sulowski
*Città:* Krakow
*Stato:* Polonia
*Telefono:* 0048500013313
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.gady-gady.pl*​Tav
N° 85​Gady Gady​*Nome:* Lukasz Sulowski
*Città:* Krakow
*Stato:* Polonia
*Telefono:* 0048500013313
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.gady-gady.pl*​Tav
N° 86​Michele Ninz​*Nome:* Michele Ninz
*Città:* Bolzano
*Stato:* IT
*Telefono:* 3489114152
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.serpenti.eu*​Tav
N° 87​Michele Ninz​*Nome:* Michele Ninz
*Città:* Bolzano
*Stato:* IT
*Telefono:* 3489114152


----------



## tarantulabarn

*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.serpenti.eu*​Tav
N° 88​Davide Yuri​*Nome:* Davide Yuri
*Città:* 
*Stato:* 
*Telefono:* 3312296718
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 89​Amazon Basin​*Nome:* Davide Gallus
*Città:* Lecce
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3348784456
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 90​Reptile Box​*Nome:* Didier Piétin
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Francia
*Telefono:* 33 6 31 38 23 83
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.reptilebox.com*​Tav
N° 91​Luca Banfi​*Nome:* Luca Banfi
*Città:* Rescaldina
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 339-4809257
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 92​Luca Banfi​*Nome:* Luca Banfi
*Città:* Rescaldina
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 339-4809257
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 93​Www.Boaconstrictor.it​*Nome:* John Ruggiero
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* +393388371592
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.boaconstrictor.it*​Tav
N° 94​Www.Boaconstrictor.it​*Nome:* John Ruggiero
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* +393388371592
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.boaconstrictor.it*​Tav
N° 95​Www.pogonavitticeps.it​*Nome:* Alessandro MOZZORECCHIA
*Città:* 00066 MANZIANA
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3401440800
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.pogonavitticeps.it*​Tav
N° 96​Www.pogonavitticeps.it​*Nome:* Alessandro MOZZORECCHIA
*Città:* 00066 MANZIANA
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3401440800
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.pogonavitticeps.it*​Tav
N° 97​Easy Herp​*Nome:* Adriano Susca
*Città:* -
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3477044367
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.easyherp.com*​Tav
N° 98​Easy Herp​*Nome:* Adriano Susca
*Città:* -
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3477044367
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.easyherp.com*​Tav
N° 99​AlbinoReptiles​*Nome:* Herman Van Hellem
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Belgio
*Telefono:* 0032495660225
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.albinoreptiles.be*​Tav
N° 100​AlbinoReptiles​*Nome:* Herman Van Hellem
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Belgio
*Telefono:* 0032495660225
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.albinoreptiles.be*​Tav
N° 101​Mc Serpenti​*Nome:* Marco Carrozzi
*Città:* Firenze
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* ------
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.mcserpenti.com*​Tav
N° 102​Mc Serpenti​*Nome:* Marco Carrozzi
*Città:* Firenze
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* ------
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.mcserpenti.com*​Tav
N° 103​Mc Serpenti​*Nome:* Marco Carrozzi
*Città:* Firenze
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* ------
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.mcserpenti.com*​Tav
N° 104​Mc Serpenti​*Nome:* Marco Carrozzi
*Città:* Firenze
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* ------
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.mcserpenti.com*​Tav
N° 105​Mc Serpenti​*Nome:* Marco Carrozzi
*Città:* Firenze
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* ------
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.mcserpenti.com*​Tav
N° 106​Mc Serpenti​*Nome:* Marco Carrozzi
*Città:* Firenze
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* ------
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.mcserpenti.com*​Tav
N° 107​Mc Serpenti​*Nome:* Marco Carrozzi
*Città:* Firenze
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* ------
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.mcserpenti.com*​Tav
N° 108​Exotic factory​*Nome:* - -
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Francia
*Telefono:* 0033 563036330
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.exoticfactory.fr*​Tav
N° 109​Exotic factory​*Nome:* - -
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Francia
*Telefono:* 0033 563036330
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.exoticfactory.fr*​Tav
N° 110​Minizoo Rinaldi​*Nome:* Dennis Rinaldi
*Città:* Rimini
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *-*
*Sito:* *-*​Tav
N° 111​Minizoo Rinaldi​*Nome:* Dennis Rinaldi
*Città:* Rimini
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *-*
*Sito:* *-*​Tav
N° 112​Minizoo Rinaldi​*Nome:* Dennis Rinaldi
*Città:* Rimini
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *-*
*Sito:* *-*​Tav
N° 113​Minizoo Rinaldi​*Nome:* Dennis Rinaldi
*Città:* Rimini
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *-*
*Sito:* *-*​Tav
N° 114​NeoGea di Nardi Tamara​*Nome:* Tamara Nardi
*Città:* Montegiorgio
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0734962586
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.neogea.it*​Tav
N° 115​NeoGea di Nardi Tamara​*Nome:* Tamara Nardi
*Città:* Montegiorgio
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0734962586


----------



## tarantulabarn

*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.neogea.it*​Tav
N° 116​NeoGea di Nardi Tamara​*Nome:* Tamara Nardi
*Città:* Montegiorgio
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0734962586
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.neogea.it*​Tav
N° 117​NeoGea di Nardi Tamara​*Nome:* Tamara Nardi
*Città:* Montegiorgio
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0734962586
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.neogea.it*​Tav
N° 118​NeoGea di Nardi Tamara​*Nome:* Tamara Nardi
*Città:* Montegiorgio
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0734962586
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.neogea.it*​Tav
N° 119​NeoGea di Nardi Tamara​*Nome:* Tamara Nardi
*Città:* Montegiorgio
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0734962586
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.neogea.it*​Tav
N° 120​NeoGea di Nardi Tamara​*Nome:* Tamara Nardi
*Città:* Montegiorgio
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0734962586
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.neogea.it*​Tav
N° 121​I Ratti Vostri​*Nome:* Ilaria Auletta
*Città:* Bologna
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3298728909
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.irattivostri.com*​Tav
N° 122​I Ratti Vostri​*Nome:* Ilaria Auletta
*Città:* Bologna
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3298728909
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.irattivostri.com*​Tav
N° 123​Termodata​*Nome:* Alessio Gerace
*Città:* Bra
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3396911693
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 124​Termodata​*Nome:* Alessio Gerace
*Città:* Bra
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3396911693
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 125​Reptiles house factory​*Nome:* Ezio Calliano
*Città:* Bra
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3898063805
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 126​Reptiles house factory​*Nome:* Ezio Calliano
*Città:* Bra
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3898063805
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 127​Serpentarium.cz​*Nome:* Tomas Pohl
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Rep Ceca
*Telefono:* + 420 604 986 053
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.serpentarium.cz*​Tav
N° 128​Serpentarium.cz​*Nome:* Tomas Pohl
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Rep Ceca
*Telefono:* + 420 604 986 053
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.serpentarium.cz*​Tav
N° 129​Serpentarium.cz​*Nome:* Tomas Pohl
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Rep Ceca
*Telefono:* + 420 604 986 053
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.serpentarium.cz*​Tav
N° 130​Serpentarium.cz​*Nome:* Tomas Pohl
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Rep Ceca
*Telefono:* + 420 604 986 053
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.serpentarium.cz*​Tav
N° 131​Serpentarium.cz​*Nome:* Tomas Pohl
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Rep Ceca
*Telefono:* + 420 604 986 053
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.serpentarium.cz*​Tav
N° 132​Terribilis.net​*Nome:* Jordi Giralt
*Città:* Barcellona
*Stato:* Spagna
*Telefono:* +34 93 397 91 27
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://terribilis.net*​Tav
N° 133​Terribilis.net​*Nome:* Jordi Giralt
*Città:* Barcellona
*Stato:* Spagna
*Telefono:* +34 93 397 91 27
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://terribilis.net*​Tav
N° 134​Terribilis.net​*Nome:* Jordi Giralt
*Città:* Barcellona
*Stato:* Spagna
*Telefono:* +34 93 397 91 27
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://terribilis.net*​Tav
N° 135​Terribilis.net​*Nome:* Jordi Giralt
*Città:* Barcellona
*Stato:* Spagna
*Telefono:* +34 93 397 91 27
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://terribilis.net*​Tav
N° 136​NeoGea di Nardi Tamara​*Nome:* Tamara Nardi
*Città:* Montegiorgio
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0734962586
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.neogea.it*​Tav
N° 137​Minizoo Rinaldi​*Nome:* Dennis Rinaldi
*Città:* Rimini
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *-*
*Sito:* *-*​Tav
N° 138​Minizoo Rinaldi​*Nome:* Dennis Rinaldi
*Città:* Rimini
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *-*
*Sito:* *-*​Tav
N° 139​Minizoo Rinaldi​*Nome:* Dennis Rinaldi
*Città:* Rimini
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *-*
*Sito:* *-*​Tav
N° 140​Minizoo Rinaldi​*Nome:* Dennis Rinaldi
*Città:* Rimini
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *-*
*Sito:* *-*​Tav
N° 141​Minizoo Rinaldi​*Nome:* Dennis Rinaldi
*Città:* Rimini
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *-*
*Sito:* *-*​Tav
N° 142​ZavaRoby​*Nome:* Davide Zavarone
*Città:* Napoli
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* ​Tav
N° 143​Minizoo Rinaldi​*Nome:* Dennis Rinaldi
*Città:* Rimini
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *-*
*Sito:* *-*


----------



## tarantulabarn

​Tav
N° 144​Aquaterra Thanner​*Nome:* Werner Thanner
*Città:* München
*Stato:* Deutschland
*Telefono:* 089-3131953
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.aquaterra-thanner.de*​Tav
N° 145​Aquaterra Thanner​*Nome:* Werner Thanner
*Città:* München
*Stato:* Deutschland
*Telefono:* 089-3131953
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.aquaterra-thanner.de*​Tav
N° 146​Aquaterra Thanner​*Nome:* Werner Thanner
*Città:* München
*Stato:* Deutschland
*Telefono:* 089-3131953
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.aquaterra-thanner.de*​Tav
N° 147​Aquanimal​*Nome:* Filep andras Andras
*Città:* Budapest
*Stato:* Ungheria
*Telefono:* 0036703213646
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 148​Aquanimal​*Nome:* Filep andras Andras
*Città:* Budapest
*Stato:* Ungheria
*Telefono:* 0036703213646
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 149​Filip Longhitano​*Nome:* Longhitano Filip
*Città:* Köln
*Stato:* Germania
*Telefono:* 004915771456561
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.heterodon.com*​Tav
N° 150​Filip Longhitano​*Nome:* Longhitano Filip
*Città:* Köln
*Stato:* Germania
*Telefono:* 004915771456561
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.heterodon.com*​Tav
N° 151​Filip Longhitano​*Nome:* Longhitano Filip
*Città:* Köln
*Stato:* Germania
*Telefono:* 004915771456561
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.heterodon.com*​Tav
N° 152​Filip Longhitano​*Nome:* Longhitano Filip
*Città:* Köln
*Stato:* Germania
*Telefono:* 004915771456561
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.heterodon.com*​Tav
N° 153​Zoltan Sztupak​*Nome:* Zoltan Sztupak
*Città:* Kecskemet
*Stato:* Hungary
*Telefono:* +36-20/378-0757
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.kiskedvenc.uw.hu*​Tav
N° 154​Zoltan Sztupak​*Nome:* Zoltan Sztupak
*Città:* Kecskemet
*Stato:* Hungary
*Telefono:* +36-20/378-0757
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.kiskedvenc.uw.hu*​Tav
N° 155​Zoltan Sztupak​*Nome:* Zoltan Sztupak
*Città:* Kecskemet
*Stato:* Hungary
*Telefono:* +36-20/378-0757
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.kiskedvenc.uw.hu*​Tav
N° 156​Salvo Di Vita​*Nome:* Salvo Di Vita
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 157​Aca snake​*Nome:* Danilo Madami
*Città:* Vicita castellana
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0761283695
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 158​Aca snake​*Nome:* Danilo Madami
*Città:* Vicita castellana
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0761283695
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 159​Aca snake​*Nome:* Danilo Madami
*Città:* Vicita castellana
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0761283695
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 160​Aca snake​*Nome:* Danilo Madami
*Città:* Vicita castellana
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0761283695
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 161​Aca snake​*Nome:* Danilo Madami
*Città:* Vicita castellana
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0761283695
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 162​Aca snake​*Nome:* Danilo Madami
*Città:* Civita castellana
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0761283695
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 163​Aca snake​*Nome:* Danilo Madami
*Città:* Vicita castellana
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0761283695
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 164​Aca snake​*Nome:* Danilo Madami
*Città:* Vicita castellana
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 0761283695
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 165​Pavel Brtnìk​*Nome:* Pavel Brtnìk
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Rep Ceca
*Telefono:* 00420 724 287 107
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 166​Pavel Brtnìk​*Nome:* Pavel Brtnìk
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Rep Ceca
*Telefono:* 00420 724 287 107
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 167​DAGMAR GARTUSOVA​*Nome:* Dagmar Gartusova
*Città:* Rovigo
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 168​Italiangekko​*Nome:* Monica Spodalore
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* +393480413480
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.italiangekko.net*​Tav
N° 169​Aquanimal​*Nome:* Filep andras Andras
*Città:* Budapest
*Stato:* Ungheria
*Telefono:* 0036703213646
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 170​Aquanimal​*Nome:* Filep andras Andras
*Città:* Budapest
*Stato:* Ungheria
*Telefono:* 0036703213646
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 171​Aquanimal​*Nome:* Filep andras Andras
*Città:* Budapest
*Stato:* Ungheria
*Telefono:* 0036703213646
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 172​Aquanimal​*Nome:* Filep andras Andras
*Città:* Budapest
*Stato:* Ungheria
*Telefono:* 0036703213646
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 173​Aquanimal​*Nome:* Filep andras Andras
*Città:* Budapest
*Stato:* Ungheria


----------



## tarantulabarn

Tav​ 
N° 183​ 



Ivan Casini​ 

*Nome:* Ivan Casini​ 
*Città:* ​ 

*Stato:* Italia​ 

*Telefono:* 3472716236​ 

*Email:* ​ 



Tav​ 
N° 184​ 



Rettilinea​ 

*Nome:* Enrico Minoja​ 
*Città:* Roma​ 

*Stato:* Italia​ 

*Telefono:* 498760130​ 

*Email:* *[email protected]*​ 

*Sito:* *www.rettilinea.it*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 185​ 



Rettilinea​ 

*Nome:* Enrico Minoja​ 
*Città:* Roma​ 

*Stato:* Italia​ 

*Telefono:* 3498760130​ 

*Email:* *rettilinea[email protected]*​ 

*Sito:* *www.rettilinea.it*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 186​ 



Azienda Natura Viva​ 

*Nome:* Roberto Baccin​ 
*Città:* ​ 

*Stato:* Italia​ 

*Telefono:* 0424/566081​ 

*Email:* *[email protected]*​ 

*Sito:* *http://www.aziendanaturaviva.it/*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 187​ 



Rettilinea​ 

*Nome:* Enrico Minoja​ 
*Città:* Roma​ 

*Stato:* Italia​ 

*Telefono:* 3498760130​ 

*Email:* *[email protected]*​ 

*Sito:* *www.rettilinea.it*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 188​ 



Rettilinea​ 

*Nome:* Enrico Minoja​ 
*Città:* Roma​ 

*Stato:* Italia​ 

*Telefono:* 3498760130​ 

*Email:* *[email protected]*​ 

*Sito:* *www.rettilinea.it*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 189​ 



Rettilinea​ 

*Nome:* Enrico Minoja​ 
*Città:* Roma​ 

*Stato:* Italia​ 

*Telefono:* 3498760130​ 

*Email:* *[email protected]*​ 

*Sito:* *www.rettilinea.it*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 190​ 



Red Python​ 

*Nome:* Roberto Damiano​ 
*Città:* Roma​ 

*Stato:* Italia​ 

*Telefono:* 3284823019​ 

*Email:* *[email protected]*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 191​ 



TerrarItalia​ 

*Nome:* Luigi Russo​ 
*Città:* Sant'antonio Abate​ 

*Stato:* Italia​ 

*Telefono:* 3391775311​ 

*Email:* *[email protected]*​ 

*Sito:* *www.terraritalia.com*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 192​ 



Ciliatus.it (TerrarItalia)​ 

*Nome:* Laura Grecchi​ 
*Città:* Pavia (PV)​ 

*Stato:* Italia​ 

*Telefono:* 3332243858​ 

*Email:* *[email protected]*​ 

*Sito:* *www.ciliatus.it*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 193​ 



Steannareptile​ 

*Nome:* Stefano -​ 
*Città:* -​ 

*Stato:* Italia​ 

*Telefono:* -​ 

*Email:* *[email protected]*​ 

*Sito:* *www.steannareptile.it*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 194​ 



Iemmi JBL​ 

*Nome:* Juhàsz Tamàs​ 
*Città:* Ganaceto (MO)​ 

*Stato:* Italia​ 

*Telefono:* ​ 

*Email:* *[email protected]*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 195​ 



Iemmi JBL​ 

*Nome:* Juhàsz Tamàs​ 
*Città:* Ganaceto (MO)​ 

*Stato:* Italia​ 

*Telefono:* ​ 

*Email:* *[email protected]*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 196​ 



Miklós Keitz​ 

*Nome:* Miklós Keitz​ 
*Città:* Pécs​ 

*Stato:* Hungary​ 

*Telefono:* 0036703689644​ 

*Email:* *[email protected]*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 197​ 



Miklós Keitz​ 

*Nome:* Miklós Keitz​ 
*Città:* Pécs​ 

*Stato:* Hungary​ 

*Telefono:* 0036703689644​ 

*Email:* *[email protected]*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 198​ 



Miklós Keitz​ 

*Nome:* Miklós Keitz​ 
*Città:* Pécs​ 

*Stato:* Hungary​ 

*Telefono:* 0036703689644​ 

*Email:* *[email protected]*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 199​ 



Miklós Keitz​ 

*Nome:* Miklós Keitz​ 
*Città:* Pécs​ 

*Stato:* Hungary​ 

*Telefono:* 0036703689644​ 

*Email:* *[email protected]*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 200​ 



Miklós Keitz​ 

*Nome:* Miklós Keitz​ 
*Città:* Pécs​ 

*Stato:* Hungary​ 

*Telefono:* 0036703689644​ 

*Email:* *[email protected]*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 201​ 



Miklós Keitz​ 

*Nome:* Miklós Keitz​ 
*Città:* Pécs​ 

*Stato:* Hungary​ 

*Telefono:* 0036703689644​ 

*Email:* *[email protected]*​ 



Tav​ 
N° 202​ 



Miklós Keitz​ 
*Nome:* Miklós Keitz
*Città:* Pécs


----------



## tarantulabarn

*Stato:* Hungary
*Telefono:* 0036703689644
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 203​Miklós Keitz​*Nome:* Miklós Keitz
*Città:* Pécs
*Stato:* Hungary
*Telefono:* 0036703689644
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 204​Miklós Keitz​*Nome:* Miklós Keitz
*Città:* Pécs
*Stato:* Hungary
*Telefono:* 0036703689644
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 205​Serena Clemenzi​*Nome:* Serena Clemenzi
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* +393382660507
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 206​Mosconi Paolo​*Nome:* Mosconi Paolo
*Città:* Verona
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3382846916
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 207​Animalfarm​*Nome:* Jiri Krchov
*Città:* Senkov 8, 44001 Zbrasin
*Stato:* Rep.Ceca
*Telefono:* 00420737911461
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.animalfarm.cz*​Tav
N° 208​Animalfarm​*Nome:* Jiri Krchov
*Città:* Senkov 8, 44001 Zbrasin
*Stato:* Rep.Ceca
*Telefono:* 00420737911461
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.animalfarm.cz*​Tav
N° 209​Animalfarm​*Nome:* Jiri Krchov
*Città:* Senkov 8, 44001 Zbrasin
*Stato:* Rep.Ceca
*Telefono:* 00420737911461
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.animalfarm.cz*​Tav
N° 210​Animalfarm​*Nome:* Jiri Krchov
*Città:* Senkov 8, 44001 Zbrasin
*Stato:* Rep.Ceca
*Telefono:* 00420737911461
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.animalfarm.cz*​Tav
N° 211​Marco Cacciatore​*Nome:* Marco Cacciatore
*Città:* Milano
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 335-7069301
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 212​Evandro Mazzarino​*Nome:* Evandro Mazzarino
*Città:* Torino
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 011 2201 555
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 213​Evandro Mazzarino​*Nome:* Evandro Mazzarino
*Città:* Torino
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 011 2201 555
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 214​Evandro Mazzarino​*Nome:* Evandro Mazzarino
*Città:* Torino
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 011 2201 555
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 215​Magyar Szikla​*Nome:* M Tamas
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Ungheria
*Telefono:* +36 20 3353-098
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.magyarszikla.hu*​Tav
N° 216​Magyar Szikla​*Nome:* M Tamas
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Ungheria
*Telefono:* +36 20 3353-098
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.magyarszikla.hu*​Tav
N° 217​Bonansone​*Nome:* Fulvio Carli
*Città:* Torino
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3351805756
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.bonansone.it*​Tav
N° 218​Bonansone​*Nome:* Fulvio Carli
*Città:* Torino
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3351805756
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.bonansone.it*​Tav
N° 219​Bonansone​*Nome:* Fulvio Carli
*Città:* Torino
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3351805756
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.bonansone.it*​Tav
N° 220​Bonansone​*Nome:* Fulvio Carli
*Città:* Torino
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3351805756
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.bonansone.it*​Tav
N° 221​Bonansone​*Nome:* Fulvio Carli
*Città:* Torino
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3351805756
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.bonansone.it*​Tav
N° 222​Leopardfarm​*Nome:* Michele e Daniele 
*Città:* Torino
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3475424770-3357769581
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.leopardfarm.it*​Tav
N° 223​Il Pinguino​*Nome:* Daniele Macchioni
*Città:* Torino
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 011857019
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.ilpinguino.net/*​Tav
N° 224​Il Pinguino​*Nome:* Daniele Macchioni
*Città:* Torino
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 011857019
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.ilpinguino.net/*​Tav
N° 225​Il Pinguino​*Nome:* Daniele Macchioni
*Città:* Torino
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 011857019
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.ilpinguino.net/*​Tav
N° 226​Riccardo Massari​*Nome:* Riccardo Massari
*Città:* Milano
*Stato:* 
*Telefono:* 393.90-77-777
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 227​Riccardo Massari​*Nome:* Riccardo Massari
*Città:* Milano
*Stato:* 
*Telefono:* 393.90-77-777
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 228​Fausto Franco​*Nome:* Franco Fausto
*Città:* Lancenigo di Villorba (Tv)
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 229​4breeder.com​*Nome:* Alessandro Orlandi
*Città:* Milano
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3497886023
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.4breeder.com*​Tav
N° 230​Jan Suchanek​*Nome:* Jan Suchanek
*Città:* Nove Mesto nad Metuji
*Stato:* Rep Ceca
*Telefono:* +420608670576
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 231​Amazoreus​*Nome:* Nathanael Riou
*Città:*


----------



## tarantulabarn

*Stato:* Francia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.amazoreus.com*​Tav
N° 232​Ivan Bartezzaghi​*Nome:* Ivan Bartezzaghi
*Città:* Milano
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3333871737
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 233​Marco Zanoli​*Nome:* Marco Zanoli
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 234​ZavaRoby​*Nome:* Davide Zavarone
*Città:* Napoli
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* ​Tav
N° 235​Redbug​*Nome:* Federico Manzini
*Città:* Milano
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3351721017
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.redbug.it*​Tav
N° 236​Space - Farm​*Nome:* Luca Gatti
*Città:* Piacenza
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3288496891
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.space-farm.it*​Tav
N° 237​BEBESAURUS​*Nome:* Olivier ANTONINI
*Città:* 69300 CALUIRE
*Stato:* France
*Telefono:* +33621043236
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.bebesaurus.com*​Tav
N° 238​BEBESAURUS​*Nome:* Olivier ANTONINI
*Città:* 69300 CALUIRE
*Stato:* France
*Telefono:* +33621043236
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.bebesaurus.com*​Tav
N° 239​BEBESAURUS​*Nome:* Olivier ANTONINI
*Città:* 69300 CALUIRE
*Stato:* France
*Telefono:* +33621043236
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.bebesaurus.com*​Tav
N° 240​BEBESAURUS​*Nome:* Olivier ANTONINI
*Città:* 69300 CALUIRE
*Stato:* France
*Telefono:* +33621043236
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.bebesaurus.com*​Tav
N° 241​Territaly​*Nome:* Eros Marchi
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 242​Angelo Cabodi (Squamata.it)​*Nome:* Angelo Cabodi
*Città:* Medicina, Bologna
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 348-5632749
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.squamata.it/mypages*​Tav
N° 243​Andrea Ferrari​*Nome:* Andrea Ferrari
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 244​Terrario Acquario​*Nome:* Cesare Buzzi
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 245​Terrario Acquario​*Nome:* Cesare Buzzi
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 246​Giacomo Scotellaro​*Nome:* Giacomo Scotellaro
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 247​Yari Caliandro​*Nome:* Yari Caliandro
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.amicosauro.tk/*​Tav
N° 248​Pamela Scarano​*Nome:* Pamela Scarano
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 249​Nature Indoor​*Nome:* Enrico Marconi
*Città:* Roma
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3358096570
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *-*​Tav
N° 250​Nature Indoor​*Nome:* Enrico Marconi
*Città:* Roma
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3358096570
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 251​Nature Indoor​*Nome:* Enrico Marconi
*Città:* Roma
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3358096570
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 252​RETTILI SRL​*Nome:* RAINER SCHNAIDER
*Città:* VARESE
*Stato:* ITALIA
*Telefono:* 3355390315
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 253​RETTILI SRL​*Nome:* RAINER SCHNAIDER
*Città:* VARESE
*Stato:* ITALIA
*Telefono:* 3355390315
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 254​RETTILI SRL​*Nome:* RAINER SCHNAIDER
*Città:* VARESE
*Stato:* ITALIA
*Telefono:* 3355390315
*Email:* *[email protected]*


----------



## tarantulabarn

​Tav
N° 255​RETTILI SRL​*Nome:* RAINER SCHNAIDER
*Città:* VARESE
*Stato:* ITALIA
*Telefono:* 3355390315
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 256​RETTILI SRL​*Nome:* RAINER SCHNAIDER
*Città:* VARESE
*Stato:* ITALIA
*Telefono:* 3355390315
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 257​RETTILI SRL​*Nome:* RAINER SCHNAIDER
*Città:* VARESE
*Stato:* ITALIA
*Telefono:* 3355390315
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 258​Herwig Kahlenberg​*Nome:* Herwig Kahlenberg
*Città:* Berlin
*Stato:* Germany
*Telefono:* +49 172 3901088
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 259​Herwig Kahlenberg​*Nome:* Herwig Kahlenberg
*Città:* Berlin
*Stato:* Germany
*Telefono:* +49 172 3901088
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 260​Herwig Kahlenberg​*Nome:* Herwig Kahlenberg
*Città:* Berlin
*Stato:* Germany
*Telefono:* +49 172 3901088
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 261​Herwig Kahlenberg​*Nome:* Herwig Kahlenberg
*Città:* Berlin
*Stato:* Germany
*Telefono:* +49 172 3901088
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 262​Territaly​*Nome:* Eros Marchi
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 263​La Fattoria​*Nome:* Michele Capasso
*Città:* Napoli
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.lafattoria2004.com/*​Tav
N° 264​Burmpython​*Nome:* Ernesto Rizzo
*Città:* Milano
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *http://www.burmpython.com/index.php*​Tav
N° 265​Boro´s Aqua- Terra- Center​*Nome:* - -
*Città:* Augsburg
*Stato:* Germania
*Telefono:* 0049821311659
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.b-boros.de*​Tav
N° 266​Boro´s Aqua- Terra- Center​*Nome:* - -
*Città:* Augsburg
*Stato:* Germania
*Telefono:* 0049821311659
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.b-boros.de*​Tav
N° 267​Boro´s Aqua- Terra- Center​*Nome:* - -
*Città:* Augsburg
*Stato:* Germania
*Telefono:* 0049821311659
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.b-boros.de*​Tav
N° 268​Matteo Bartola​*Nome:* Matteo Bartola
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* ​Tav
N° 269​Extremepython​*Nome:* Alessio Tiberii
*Città:* Ancona/milano
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3203857317
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 270​Alessandro Maione​*Nome:* Alessandro Maione
*Città:* Napoli
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 271​Territaly​*Nome:* Eros Marchi
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 272​Quality Snakes​*Nome:* Francesco De Filippo
*Città:* Napoli
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.qualitysnakes.it*​Tav
N° 273​Quality Snakes​*Nome:* Francesco De Filippo
*Città:* Napoli
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* -
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.qualitysnakes.it*​Tav
N° 274​SERA italia​*Nome:* Umberto Piccolo
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* ​Tav
N° 275​Marco Latronico​*Nome:* Marco Latronico
*Città:* Battipaglia (Sa)
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3331102937
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 276​Reptiles Center​*Nome:* Pietro Robecchi
*Città:* Torre d'isola
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3474331901
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.reptilescenter.it*​Tav
N° 277​Reptiles Center​*Nome:* Pietro Robecchi
*Città:* Torre d'isola
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3474331901
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.reptilescenter.it*​Tav
N° 278​Reptiles Center​*Nome:* Pietro Robecchi
*Città:* Torre d'isola
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3474331901
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.reptilescenter.it*​Tav
N° 279​Reptiles Center​*Nome:* Pietro Robecchi
*Città:* Torre d'isola
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3474331901
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.reptilescenter.it*​Tav
N° 280​Reptiles Center​*Nome:* Pietro Robecchi
*Città:* Torre d'isola
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3474331901
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.reptilescenter.it*​Tav
N° 281​Reptiles Center​*Nome:* Pietro Robecchi
*Città:* Torre d'isola
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3474331901
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.reptilescenter.it*​Tav
N° 282​Reptiles Center​*Nome:* Pietro Robecchi
*Città:* Torre d'isola
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3474331901
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.reptilescenter.it*​Tav
N° 283​Reptiles Center​*Nome:* Pietro Robecchi
*Città:* Torre d'isola
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3474331901
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.reptilescenter.it*


----------



## tarantulabarn

​Tav
N° 284​Dendrobatesitalia​*Nome:* 
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.dendrobatesitalia.it*​Tav
N° 285​Godspeed​*Nome:* 
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 286​Sanguefreddo​*Nome:* Carimati Gabriele
*Città:* 
*Stato:* 
*Telefono:* 3485163815
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 287​Sanguefreddo​*Nome:* Carimati Gabriele
*Città:* 
*Stato:* 
*Telefono:* 3485163815
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 288​Monocromo​*Nome:* Gabriele Carimati
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 289​Morgana​*Nome:* Cristiana Manetti
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* +393381094099
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 290​Pogonaro​*Nome:* Simone Faberi
*Città:* Cesena
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* +393406466462
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.pogonaro.com*​Tav
N° 291​Billi​*Nome:* 
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 292​Gekkonidae - Breeders​*Nome:* 
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.gekkonidae-breeders.com*​Tav
N° 293​Getulus 72​*Nome:* Simone 
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 294​Redbug​*Nome:* Federico Manzini
*Città:* Milano
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3351721017
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.redbug.it*​Tav
N° 295​Redbug​*Nome:* Federico Manzini
*Città:* Milano
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3351721017
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.redbug.it*​Tav
N° 296​Redbug​*Nome:* Federico Manzini
*Città:* Milano
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3351721017
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.redbug.it*​Tav
N° 297​Redbug​*Nome:* Federico Manzini
*Città:* Milano
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3351721017
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.redbug.it*​Tav
N° 298​Redbug​*Nome:* Federico Manzini
*Città:* Milano
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3351721017
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.redbug.it*​Tav
N° 299​Pythonstyle​*Nome:* Daniele Tesone
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Italia
*Telefono:* 3355405546
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 300​Zoo med​*Nome:* Gabor Dalmati
*Città:* 
*Stato:* 
*Telefono:* 333 312 2693
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 301​Zoo med​*Nome:* Gabor Dalmati
*Città:* 
*Stato:* 
*Telefono:* 333 312 2693
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 302​Zoo med​*Nome:* Gabor Dalmati
*Città:* 
*Stato:* 
*Telefono:* 333 312 2693
*Email:* *[email protected]*​Tav
N° 303​Reptilink​*Nome:* Nicholas Charlier Kehailia
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Francia
*Telefono:* 0033 684378721
*Email:* *repti[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.reptilink.com*​Tav
N° 304​Reptilink​*Nome:* Nicholas Charlier Kehailia
*Città:* 
*Stato:* Francia
*Telefono:* 0033 684378721
*Email:* *[email protected]*
*Sito:* *www.reptilink.com*​


----------

